# I hate my college, classmates and course! I wanted to stop so badly, but I can't!



## IntrovertedLoner (Aug 23, 2014)

I have to post this one because I am tired of everything that is happening here! I wanted to stop studying in college so badly! Everytime I go to school, I am so unhappy and stressed and there's always this feeling on my chest that is heavy and it's like I don't really belong here! :/ My professors here don't like me, my classmates hate me and I don't like my major subjects! Even if I approached my professors, they feel apathetic (no feelings or sympathy) and uninterested towards my problems. My classmates always makes fun of me and I am really tired of it! I wish I could be in a school wherein I am the only student without those annoying b****es and bad people! I mean, why do they have to bully even if I don't do anything towards them?!? I hate this life! Computer Studies students are so insensitive nerds so I don't have any friends in my major subjects (but on the minor subjects I have a few friends since the students in the other courses are much friendlier than the CS students in my opinion)! I'm blaming myself, why did I picked this course since it's not for me and the CS students and professors here just keeps hating me for no reason?! I do have 3 semesters to go, but I'm really losing interest to my studies no matter how hard I try. I am not really good at programming. Yeah, I suck at it (I admit it even though I don't have to)! I prefer to be a web designer, photographer or writer (or any other low paying easy jobs like in the supermarket), and NOT a programmer! I just want to work as an undergraduate student so I can be much happier in my life without those bullies since I know there is a job for introverts like me that hates people! I mean, college is not for everyone and it is definitely not for me... I hate my life! I am tired of living miserably as a college student! Please help me on my situation, because I don't know what to do... I wanted to drop-out so badly! :[ :| I hate being different and being the ONLY INFJ here... Life is so unfair!


----------



## surfer1890 (Dec 16, 2014)

Hey bud, I'm doing CS as well. I'm in my final year with 4 months to go until I am meant to graduate. I'm not very good at programming either and did a job interview recently and was asked to write some java code... It didn't go well. A lecturer told me that I will never get a software developer job... I don't think I will even graduate this summer. Even if I do graduate this summer I won't get the job I want which upsets me, and seems like the last 4 years was a waste... tbh... 

Programming is hard, you just have to stick with it. It sucks that people are mean to you. Just ignore them, haters gonna hate and all that. If you really feel you want to drop out, I would get a part time or full time job working in retail, a restaurant or a bar, just so you can earn some money then in your spare time you can learn to be a web designer or do what interests you. And yes life is unfair and loves to beat you down and will keep it down if you let it. We all have problems. Just keep your head up!! It will all be ok!!!


----------



## Peme (Jul 17, 2013)

That really sucks. What a coincidence, I'm an NFJ too and former CS major. It started out okay, but programming eventually started to bore me. I was also very bad at it anyways and too afraid to ask for help. I would spend the entire day trying to do an assignment and not make any progress. I had to quit. Seeing people go on about how easy it is and how anybody can do it feels terrible, lol.

College has been pretty miserable for me as well. I'm planning on quitting after I get my associates...



IntrovertedLoner said:


> I know there is a job for introverts like me that hates people!


If you find one, please tell me!


----------



## catelyn (May 13, 2012)

Wow, same here. But I'm in IT (same thing eh), freshmen, INTP.
I don't know ANYTHING about programming, the professors aren't all that good or helpful and even if they are, I'm too insecure to actually seek help from them. Many students already know programming very well, which is also a bummer for me... This isn't what I wanted to do with my life. I mean, I don't have such a problem with programming as I do with being really alone and not fitting in. It takes me such a long time to adjust. It'll get better with time (probably idk)...
If I quit uni I'd have to work and I can't do that right now, I'm way too insecure and full of issues meh. I can't study, I can't socialize, can't do anything...
At least you know you're not alone in all of this. I'd suggest you try to endure it somehow if you're like a 3rd-4th year already... The end is near. Dunno what advice to give since I'm the same.


----------



## PureO (Jan 18, 2015)

I totally understand you. I'm also in college, art major and i hate college. My classmates are *******s and I feel excluded all the time. A teacher hates me, and I wish I could just be left alone to do my paintings. That's all I want. But it's pure torture having to go to school. The feeling of having to walk in that classroom filled with horrible people makes me want to cry every waking moment. I am considering to drop out. I don't know what to do.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

I already dropped out of uni. I'm at a community college now and not much has changed in terms of my attitudes toward school. There are so many times where I want to drop everything and leave again, but I'm trying so hard not to. I just feel like there's nothing much to look forward to in life but school and work because that's what my parents made me revolve my life around when I was growing up. I don't even expect to get married to my boyfriend.

I don't want to give you advice because some way you'll learn to cope with your decisions even if it takes ten years. Hell, I'm still learning how to deal with poor choices I've made and it's been two years since I dropped out after my first attempt at college. I'm still feeling like ****, but I'm so happy that I'm not where I was a year ago.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

For one,get out of Computer Science if you dislike it and feel unhappiness. I notice too many people on this site choose that major just because it is 'introverted', filled with nerds, and does not involve much verbal skills. Not a good reason for deciding to major in something, especially if you do not feel passion towards it. But,it is up to you.

I changed my major four times in university,and it was not until the Fall semester of my Junior year that I stuck with something. Thankfully, all of the majors that I changed to had similar course requirements, so I was not too behind. Web designing seems like it might have several similar courses to Computer Science ,so maybe you will not be to far off.

At 22, I deal with people making fun of me too especially when I do not know them. I'm through with most people these days though, so screw them. I keep to myself in most of my classes though. The last time I had dealt with being made fun of 'in class' was back in my freshman-junior year of high school. Your college sounds like a repeat of high school BS in regards to the students.


----------



## IntrovertedLoner (Aug 23, 2014)

Thanks for replying everyone! Before I will answer to your posts, I would just like to tell you what happened in school a few hours ago! I watched a pageant that lasted for 4 hours. I watched because I love to take photos of the Mr. and Ms. Candidates there, since photography is my passion and I love taking photos! Even if I get tired of taking around 200+ photos of the event, I did enjoyed taking all of them (even though I have some blurred shots, it's okay since I'm just an amateur/hobbyist photographer and my camera's just a point-and-shoot one so the photo quality is not super like the DSLRs produce)! The crowd was so annoying! They shout and scream so much like there's no tomorrow! I hated them so much, but I have to focus on taking photos of the event for myself and for my friend (that is not from my school). My seatmates are so annoying, insensitive and loud! The photographers there wearing red shirt are rude and they are talking about stuffs that are not good to hear! The gay guy on my left is so annoying as well! They even say all those bad things behind my back! WTF! Mind their own business because I have to take photos of that event! I hate them because they don't care if I am suffering or if I have a bad angle or composition on my photos and everything that they are taking about is not bad (about being outspoken in a negative way like extroverted freaks)! I'm so emotionally drained of what is happening that I walked out of the venue and didn't finished watching that pageant (even though I want to continue for more photos). It's hard since I am the only INFJ kind of person here (in school and in my family) that is somewhat anti-social (because I hate other people I don't like and who is annoying), but at the same time, I am very friendly to those people whom I like! The reason why I don't befriend those people I don't like because I have a feeling or intuition that we will not become good friends in the end, like he or she is a fake person. When I went home, my maid even got angry when I told her that I talked to my neighbor is so much nicer than her! If only I have my own money, I will definitely live on my own, but I'm still studying so I don't have any money to get away from here on my home. Even on my family, I am the black sheep since people misunderstood me most of the time! My mom will not understand me if I explain my side and she wants me to follow what she wants and not what I want. She wants me to finish college even if I really feel miserable! I only have 2 and a half semesters to go, but 4th year college is not easy anymore! Maybe my classmates or schoolmates bully me because I am weird, awkward, alone, introverted, even though I am a very independent person! Thesis is hard since I need to propose something that is not existing yet and I have no idea on what I will propose! My thesis will be on the next semester by the way if I will still enroll next semester! :/

@*OneLove21* - I like your answer! I wish I could do that but my mom refuses me to stop college! I changed my major once so far since my 1st course was nursing and my 2nd one is this one which is Computer Science. I love computers somewhat (like typing, encoding, editing, etc.), but I'm not into programming, PC assembly or hardware related person! I know she is paying for my college, but how I wish she understand my situation! I always have this heavy feeling in my chest everytime I go to school that makes me want to stop. It's like I was really forced by my mom even though deep inside I'm not motivated anymore... :[ I wished I had a different mother, someone who understands me more! She even restricted me to do that things that I enjoy like watching live basketball games or going home late and I hate it! I agree also to what you've said that most students here on my college are so immature and insensitive like on High School! Just like what I've mentioned about the pageant a few hours ago, they are so annoying especially those photographers near me who speak so loud and arrogantly! >.<

@*PureO* - I understand! I'm just like you if that's the case! Thank goodness, I am not alone in this situation! :| By the way, one of my professors who hates me is the one on my field trip last semester which is a fat girl. When I fought back on my classmates since they kept on saying bad things behind my back, she even sided to those bully classmates of mine! It's a sign that my professor doesn't like me! I feel excluded too, It's like I don't belong in the class or even on my university since majority of the students here are so extroverted, loud and annoying! And they don't care what I feel deep inside! There are only a few nerd people that are nice, but usually the nerd classmates here on my university are so careless and insensitive!

@*Peme* - Yes, there is a job for us introverts who are not comfortable on many people or hates people (except nice ones like me aunt and sister) but it's very seldom here on my country! You have to keep on looking and look very hard! I don't live in the US, but if I find a job here in my country that is a very small company for introverted (who hates crowded places/lots of people) people like us, then I'll tell you! 

@*surfer1890* - Yes! That's what I want to do too! I want to have a part-time or full-time job too when I have the chance to drop out college (I wish if only my mom allows me too)! And I also feel that will happen to me as well after I graduate college! I prefer to work as a professional photographer or writer (and not a programmer)! I haven't done my OJT yet, but I tried looking for one before and it's really so hard to look for a company that will accept me especially that I am a soft spoken person, but I'm very fast at typing! By the way, I like surfing too! 

@*catelyn* - Wow, an INTP! I'm almost INTJ since I love too think too, but I'm more on the feeling side so I am an INFJ! Yes, my classmates on all of my major subjects on Computer Science are so good at programming! They really make programs very fast - like 10 to 30 minutes, they're done already (How I wish I could that)! When I tried approaching them or asking for help, they don't want to talk to me and they don't care if I am not good at programming so probably I'll just get ignored! It's one reason why I hate my classmates! I wished they are not like that. There's only a few or none Computer Science people who are very approachable and understanding here... And it really sucks! >.<

@*acidicwithpanic* - Wow, You've dropped already! Good for you! I wish I could do that! :[ Thank goodness, I'm not alone! :/ I don't want to get married either! I just want to live my life on my own when I have the money! I'm still living with my older brother and 2 maids! If I had lots of money, then I will get away from here for sure... People here at home misunderstood me either! :[

* Thank you once again for your replies, everyone! I hope you have read everything from top to bottom... Sorry if my explanation is not that good, but I tried my best to tell what happened lately and on my side as well...


----------



## ShadowOnTheWall (Dec 24, 2010)

Dunno if I can really help. You sure you tried all your classmates? Some people can seem aloof when they are really just shy, and sometimes you have to make the first move. Don't a bad experince or two put you off.

Can you switch your minor and major around or anything like that? That could help, im sure you could endure minoring in comps. 

Otherwise I guess you might as well just try and do enough to get by and keep focusing on the fact the end is relatively near.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I hated my classmates and professors in culinary. Everyone talked **** about each other. It was like I was back in high school except surrounded by adults. Mega BS.


----------



## IntrovertedLoner (Aug 23, 2014)

ShadowOnTheWall said:


> Dunno if I can really help. You sure you tried all your classmates? Some people can seem aloof when they are really just shy, and sometimes you have to make the first move. Don't a bad experince or two put you off.
> 
> Can you switch your minor and major around or anything like that? That could help, im sure you could endure minoring in comps.
> 
> Otherwise I guess you might as well just try and do enough to get by and keep focusing on the fact the end is relatively near.


I only have a few minor subjects remaining, so after this semester, I have to take my thesis and I still don't have any idea on what I will propose since the CS students here have to propose something that is not existing yet (unlike in the IT or other course you can propose innovations and not something brand new, which is hard)! :| Oh, I've tried talking to almost everyone in the class. When I tried approaching them, I really feel that they really don't like me since I can sense it by talking to them or seeing by their facial expressions / reactions / the way the behave or speak if you know what I mean, so please understand. If anyone is planning to study here in my university, then this college is not for introverts like me so don't enroll here. I cannot transfer anymore, too bad! :[ The only option I have is to continue *miserably* or stop/drop-out for good! :no



Farideh said:


> I hated my classmates and professors in culinary. Everyone talked **** about each other. It was like I was back in high school except surrounded by adults. Mega BS.


What a coincidence! The audience in the pageant last week are culinary students! Their course is CIHM to be exact, but it's culinary /food related! Yeah, the attitude of the majority of the students here in this college / university are like high school (or elementary) people so they are really annoying, immature people! :/

* I hope both of you have also read my story about the pageant, which is my 2nd post to this thread. By the way, there is a community service which is a group work of mine that will be held this weekend and my group mates are kinda fake to me when I talk to them or when they talk me... I'm planning to be on my own this finals since my group mates seem to dislike me if they feel awkward to me even if I've tried talking to them... :| I hate being surrounded by fake people! :/


----------

